# Fiorentina - Juventus. 20 Ottobre. ore 15.00



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2013)

Domenica 20 Ottobre alle ore 15 ci sarà il big match della giornta tra Fioretina e Juventus. I Bianconeri devono vincere per agganciare la vetta, in caso la Roma paregiasse con il Napoli. 

*Dove vedere Fioretina - Juventus in tv?
*
_La partita sarà trasmessa su Sky Calcio e Mediaset Premium_


----------



## Frikez (17 Ottobre 2013)

Pareggio


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Vince la Gobba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pareggio


0-0/1-1


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2013)

Si credo anch'io che uscirà un pareggio.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Ottobre 2013)

Non so perché, ma ho l'impressione che vinceranno gli Immacolati Scarpari boys.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Tra le due non so chi odio di più...una bella bomba o un asteroide che colpisce il Franchi e siamo tutti contenti!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

basta che non vince la Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2013)

spero che non vinca la Fiorentina... tanto per lo scudetto non cambia nulla... un pareggino sarebbe buono per entrambi perché la Juve staccherebbe il Napoli...


----------



## Aragorn (18 Ottobre 2013)

Due squadre una più simpatica dell'altra


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Ottobre 2013)

La Roma ha vinto.

Fuorigioco incoming.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

2-2


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;309964 ha scritto:


> 2-2



Con tante polemiche però.
Un bel rigore negato alla Fiorentina al 90°.
Così il fegato degli Immacolati si corrode e la Juve non esce dallo stadio


----------



## Aragorn (19 Ottobre 2013)

Guardando la classifica direi che è una partita molto più delicata per la Fiorentina, se perde rischia di staccarsi parecchio dal gruppo che lotta per la Champions


----------



## juventino (19 Ottobre 2013)

Pareggiamo 1-1.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

FIORENTINA (3-5-1-1): Neto; Roncaglia, Rodriguez, Savic; Cuadrado, Aquilani, Pizarro, Ambrosini, Pasqual; Borja Valero; Rossi

JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Padoin, Pogba, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah; Tevez, Llorente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ahah Aquilani impazzito


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

fuori Ambrosini


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fa pietà questa Florentia


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Goblotto rigore contro la viola


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

ciao ciao montella #rigoreperilmilan


----------



## Aragorn (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore per il Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

1-0 Tevez


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2013)

follia del difensore viola rigore netto


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fa pietà questa Florentia



ma va la fiorentina ha Montella che vale 100 Allegri e fa un bel gioco


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

tevez campione di tuffi


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

a me sembra un rigore totalmente inventato. 

il calcetto c'è, ma niente da farlo stramazzare a terra. 
peggio dei rigori su balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

2-0 Pogba


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

Quadrato


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2013)

2-0...


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Ottobre 2013)

La Fiorentina è una buona squadra, ma l'anno scorso è stata esaltata un po' troppo. Complessivamente ha una rosa da 7/8° posto con qualche ottimo giocatore.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

2-0. Finita.

Grande Montella


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me sembra un rigore totalmente inventato.
> 
> il calcetto c'è, ma niente da farlo stramazzare a terra.
> peggio dei rigori su balotelli.



quoto ehh ma solo Mario simula  non dimentico manco il tuffetto contro il Milan con tanto di ammonizione a DE jong ahh ma solo Mario simula dimenticavo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

ma pogba è quello che è costato qualche milione in piu rispetto a niang ?


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

La Juve è troppo forte, la Roma non credo reggerà a lungo anche se me lo auguro.


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Anche se odio i Gobbi, dopo i fatti dello scorso campionato voglio vedere la Florentia sprofondare...quindi GODO!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Finita


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Cuadrado genio


----------



## Aragorn (20 Ottobre 2013)

La Grande Fiorentina ha 1 solo punto più di noi


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me sembra un rigore totalmente inventato.



l'arbitro era vicinissimo all'azione non può aver sbagliato e anche se avesse sbagliato ricordate che alla fine gli errori si compensano, anzi, se si guarda bene (cosa bisogna guardare non si sa) vanno a svantaggio dei gobbi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande Montella



immagino cosa combinerebbe il cacciucco, con 'sta squadra.
ah no, per lui la scusa delle defezioni vale.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> immagino cosa combinerebbe il cacciucco, con 'sta squadra.
> ah no, per lui la scusa delle defezioni vale.



Montella è come Allegri, niente di più e niente di meno.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

"La Fiorentina meritava la Champions" (cit.)
"Montella meritava 10 Panchine d'Oro" (cit.)

Siamo a -1 con "l'allenatore del milan peggiore di sempre" (cit.)


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

ovviamente la feccia viola farà un partitone contro di noi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è come Allegri, niente di più e niente di meno.



Montella però è più bravo di Allegri, nel senso che comunque non ho mai visto nella Fiorentina quella sensazione di arrendevolezza, tipica del Milan di Allegri.
E' un allenatore che riesce a far giocare anche bene la squadra quando ha tutti gli uomini a disposizione, Allegri manco quello


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> "La Fiorentina meritava la Champions" (cit.)
> "Montella meritava 10 Panchine d'Oro" (cit.)
> 
> Siamo a -1 con "l'allenatore del milan peggiore di sempre" (cit.)



Si ma non è che dobbiamo ambire ad arrivare sopra la Fiorentina eh...si sapeva che non sarebbero entrati in Champions, ce la giocheremo con Inter\Lazio\Fiorentina per l' Europa League , questa è la realtà


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è come Allegri, niente di più e niente di meno.



con un el shaarawy versione robben e gli aiutini arbitrali, forse.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

godo montella godo


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montella però è più bravo di Allegri, nel senso che comunque non ho mai visto nella Fiorentina quella sensazione di arrendevolezza, tipica del Milan di Allegri.
> E' un allenatore che riesce a far giocare anche bene la squadra quando ha tutti gli uomini a disposizione, Allegri manco quello



Il Cagliari di Allegri giocava meglio di questa Fiorentina, con calciatori inferiori. Il paragone va fatto tra Cagliari e Fiorentina, perchè quella è la dimensione dei viola. Il Milan (ben altra roba) non c'entra nulla. Montella al Milan forse farebbe anche peggio di Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari di Allegri giocava meglio di questa Fiorentina, con calciatori inferiori. Il paragone va fatto tra Cagliari e Fiorentina, perchè quella è la dimensione dei viola. Il Milan (ben altra roba) non c'entra nulla. Montella al Milan forse farebbe anche peggio di Allegri.



Beh la Fiorentina ha Gomez, Aquilani, Rossi, paragonarla al Cagliari mi sembra un tantino eccessivo, quel Cagliari quanti punti fece? 52? Sono tanti, ma anche Donadoni 2 ANNI fa, fece 56 punti con il Parma e stiamo parlando di una squadra scandalosa, sono squadrette che non fanno testo.
Almeno diamogli come dice if everyone il beneficio del dubbio, Allegri ha toppato, su questo credo ci sia poco e niente da discutere.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari di Allegri giocava meglio di questa Fiorentina, con calciatori inferiori. Il paragone va fatto tra Cagliari e Fiorentina, perchè quella è la dimensione dei viola. Il Milan (ben altra roba) non c'entra nulla. Montella al Milan forse farebbe anche peggio di Allegri.



ha preso una squadra che veniva da un tredicesimo posto, rivitalizzato roiti aberrati pure dai loro familiari come pizarro e aquilani, e li ha portati a giocarsi la champions fino all'ultima giornata. il tutto mostrando un calcio sontuoso, per distacco il migliore d'italia.
il cagliari non c'entra niente, anche perché quel gioco gliel'aveva già dato ballardini.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lo stesso Ballardini con il Palermo fece 57 punti, ma la sostanza non cambia, Donadoni, Allegri, Ballardini, Gasperini, sono tutti della stessa pasta. Montella ha fatto vedere cose buone ovunque è stato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

che poi noi vituperiamo (a ragione) la nostra difesa.
ma l'avete vista quella della fiorentina?
se volevano la champions avrebbero dovuto fare un mercato all'altezza.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Ottobre 2013)

SBROTFL,ma la fantastica Fiorentina è solo a +1 dal Milan peggiore degli ultimi 20 anni?


----------



## Sesfips (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ora Montella è diventato scarso e incapace perchè perde con la Juve (e non il pizzighettone, con tutto il rispetto)?
Fino all'anno scorso era un fenomeno, per dire.


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Ballardini con il Palermo fece 57 punti, ma la sostanza non cambia, Donadoni, Allegri, Ballardini, Gasperini, sono tutti della stessa pasta. Montella ha fatto vedere cose buone ovunque è stato.


cosa ha fatto montella piu di questi allenatori citati da te?
se vuoi un allenatore che ti fa il solo bel giuoco chiamiamo leonardo a sto punto


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ora Montella è diventato scarso e incapace perchè perde con la Juve (e non il pizzighettone, con tutto il rispetto)?
> Fino all'anno scorso era un fenomeno, per dire.


per dire che è un grande allenatore deve ancora fare esperienza.
Fra 4/5 anni ne riparliamo e diamo dei giudizi positivi o negativi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> cosa ha fatto montella piu di questi allenatori citati da te?
> se vuoi un allenatore che ti fa il solo bel giuoco chiamiamo leonardo a sto punto



Niente , ma infatti nessuno dice che è un fenomeno ma nemmeno un brocco, la cosa certa è che da le piste ad allegri, per lo meno per me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore fiorentina, spero lo sbagli vai gigi


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

gol rossi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

1-2 Rossi


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

Cioe voglio che vinca la juve...ormai l odio per il fiorenzuola sta superando ogni limite..................


----------



## Sesfips (20 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> per dire che è un grande allenatore deve ancora fare esperienza.
> Fra 4/5 anni ne riparliamo e diamo dei giudizi positivi o negativi.



Ma infatti per me è un buon allenatore, che ovunque sia andato ha fatto bene.
Dire che è scarso perchè perde con la Juve, imho, è un pò esagerato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

ahah Pirlo sposta sempre piu avanti il pallone loool


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

Buffon!!!!grandeeee


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Ottobre 2013)

2 a 2, altro che finita


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Gran gol!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

gol Rossi notte


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

Buffon si è abbiatizzato ormai


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mezza papera di Buffon


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

in ogni modo sono sempre contento quando segna rossi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

ma che azzo  tutte le volte che tifo per una squadra poi non vince mai ma porto sfiga allora


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rotfl


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

ancora gol viola!!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Ottobre 2013)

3 a 2


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ahahahahahhaahhahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

oddio non credo Joaquin


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Eh ma Montella...
Eh ma la Fiorentina..


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

godo, grande giggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

è sempre un piacere vedere rosicare cunegonda


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2013)

MilanWorld colpisce ancora


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pazzesco, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Incredibile il calcio, comunque. In un'ora e passa non avevano mai tirato in porta. In 10 minuti hanno fatto 3 gol.


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2013)

3-2 pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh ma Montella...
> Eh ma la Fiorentina..


Voi di Milan World vi siete scatenati nella pausa


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Ottobre 2013)

4 a 2


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

sto godendo come non mai goooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2013)

4-2 incredibile


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mai vista una roba del genere


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

odddiooo 4-2 Rossi non ci credo


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia, quando giocheremo una partita del genere ?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

mamma mia, asfaltati nel giro di 5 minuti. 

spettacolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2013)

Eroiiiiiiii


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pepito Rossi, mi inchino


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pazzesco i gobbi che prendono 4 gol...


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pepito Rossi nuovo re di Firenze


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

O mamma mi sa che devo rivedere il mio pensiero sullo scudo mi sa


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tripletta Pepito...incredibile quanta sfiga portiamo


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Ottobre 2013)

Che imbarcata imbarazzante. Fa sempre piacere veder perdere Conte, ma...
Sono di quelle rimonte in poco che capitano una volta ogni.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

dio mio non oso pensare cosa succederà a noi quando andremo a firenze. 

ci scuoiano vivi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

è sempre un piacere vedere così cunegonda


----------



## Sesfips (20 Ottobre 2013)

Vi invito a guardare Chirico e soci.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

tripletta di rossi comunque, no ma prandelli meglio gelatino e osvaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque mi sa che la Rube andrà a vincere contro il Real Mercoledì. Ho questa sensazione


----------



## Marilson (20 Ottobre 2013)

allucinante 

no ma, forte la difesa della juve


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sa che la Rube andrà a vincere contro il Real Mercoledì. Ho questa sensazione



La Juve contro il Real ne becca altri 4. Comunque la Juve è praticamente morta, cioè la Viola non era pericolosa per nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque sta Juve è poca roba. Con Balo anche noi ne potevamo fare 4-5.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve contro il Real ne becca altri 4. Comunque la Juve è praticamente morta, cioè la Viola non era pericolosa per nulla.



infatti...che bello ragazzi gli sta proprio bene a sta Juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

roma a +5


----------



## Marilson (20 Ottobre 2013)

è aggiaggiande


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Ottobre 2013)

la juve in questi due anni ha oscurato i limite difensivi che aveva oltre che quelli in attacco con l'incredibile fame di vittorie e l'entusiasmo portato da conte...ora che queste due cose sono passate ecco che i limiti che avevano sono riemersi..anche se hanno giocatori come vidal,pogba e tevez..per me i favoriti per lo scudetto sono ancora loro..ma forse se lo dovranno sudare più del previsto..certo che se per dire tevez e vidal si spaccano sono nei guai


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> allucinante
> 
> no ma, forte la difesa della juve



chiellini è un top mondo.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Più che la difesa Buffon..

Ormai un ex-portiere. Non ne prende più una. 

Tra lui e Abbiati non so chi sia peggio. Assolutamente da cambiare.
Grazie di tutto Gigi, ma è ora di voltare pagina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sa che la Rube andrà a vincere contro il Real Mercoledì. Ho questa sensazione



un punto lo prende, dopo questa piallata non perde ancora. Conte gli darà una scrollata pazzesca.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Boh, la Juve non saprei giudicarla. Non ha concesso nulla per un'ora abbondante, nemmeno un tiro in porta. Poi è crollata.

Forse pensavano di aver già vinto e si sono messi a pensare al Real


----------



## pennyhill (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lo scrivo dopo che hanno vinto. 
Visto che ultimamente è una cosa che leggo spesso, anche se a proposito dell’organico del Milan, con x che non giocherebbe mai titolare nella squadra y. Provo a farlo con la grande Florentia Viola.
A organici completi, con tutti a disposizione, quali giocatori viola prendereste per farli giocare in 11 titolare del Milan? 
Per quanto mi riguarda, Cuadadro e Borja Valero. Forse Rossi, ma punterei a recuperare El Shaarawy.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ma cosa volete da Montella?
Che vinca lo scudetto con la Fiorentina?
Ha allenato una Roma disastrata, ed in quei 6 mesi ha fatto cose decenti
A Catania ha fatto benissimo, e l'anno scorso a Firenze ha sfiorato la Champions esprimendo un buonissimo calcio
Cosa credete? Che Mourinho e Capello avrebbero vinto Champions e scudetti con Catania e Fiorentina? Bah ...


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fiorentina Juventus: 4-2

Risultato finale


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Più che la difesa Buffon..
> 
> Ormai un ex-portiere. Non ne prende più una.
> 
> ...



leali come sta giocando? è ancora vostro, no?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque Buffon non ne becca mezza.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Questa giornata di serie A, tra Napoli e Juve è una goduria assoluta.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> dillo a maryo e doctore.



è una persona seria e competente, che insegna alle sue squadre a giocare un buon calcio
i risultati si valutano in base a ciò che si ha a disposizione, e montella negli ultimi anni ha fatto molto bene


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Buffon non ne becca mezza.....



Io farei volentieri a cambio con Abbiati


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Maro  se non erro da quando c'è conte il panca non he hanno mai prese 4, contenta per Pepito molto meno per la fiorentina melma,non vorrei essere nei panni dei giocatori della juve, continuo a pensare che la juve lo vinca lo scudetto nonostante questa partita e il -5 ma inizio a riflettere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete da Montella?
> Che vinca lo scudetto con la Fiorentina?
> Ha allenato una Roma disastrata, ed in quei 6 mesi ha fatto cose decenti
> A Catania ha fatto benissimo, e l'anno scorso a Firenze ha sfiorato la Champions esprimendo un buonissimo calcio
> Cosa credete? Che Mourinho e Capello avrebbero vinto Champions e scudetti con Catania e Fiorentina? Bah ...



Montella è come Allegri 

Robetta


----------



## Sesfips (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete da Montella?
> Che vinca lo scudetto con la Fiorentina?
> Ha allenato una Roma disastrata, ed in quei 6 mesi ha fatto cose decenti
> A Catania ha fatto benissimo, e l'anno scorso a Firenze ha sfiorato la Champions esprimendo un buonissimo calcio
> Cosa credete? Che Mourinho e Capello avrebbero vinto Champions e scudetti con Catania e Fiorentina? Bah ...



Quotissimo.
E oggi ha vinto eh.


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2013)

Vediamo quando qualcuno salterà ancora fuori con l'inamovibilità di Buffon dalla nazionale

Ho eiaculato a fiumi. Per una volta ringrazio i fiorentini per aver asfaltato questo branco di esaltati, Conte in primis.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> leali come sta giocando? è ancora vostro, no?



Sì, è in prestito allo Spezia al momento.

Io davvero non riesco ad immaginare quanti gol prenderemo quest'anno, davvero. 
Letteralmente bollito.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque sono felice per Rossi, gran bravo ragazzo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo dopo che hanno vinto.
> Visto che ultimamente è una cosa che leggo spesso, anche se a proposito dell’organico del Milan, con x che non giocherebbe mai titolare nella squadra y. Provo a farlo con la grande Florentia Viola.
> A organici completi, con tutti a disposizione, quali giocatori viola prendereste per farli giocare in 11 titolare del Milan?
> Per quanto mi riguarda, Cuadadro e Borja Valero. Forse Rossi, ma punterei a recuperare El Shaarawy.



opinione personalissima:

Gabriel
De Sciglio G.Rodriguez Mexès Pasqual
Montolivo De Jong B.Valero
Cuadrado Balotelli G.Rossi​


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Ottobre 2013)

Qui i dentro si è arrivati a sentenziare troppo in fretta..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> è una persona seria e competente, che insegna alle sue squadre a giocare un buon calcio
> i risultati si valutano in base a ciò che si ha a disposizione, e montella negli ultimi anni ha fatto molto bene



con me sfondi porta capuana, figurati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Più che la difesa Buffon..
> 
> Ormai un ex-portiere. Non ne prende più una.
> 
> ...



Gigi deve resistere un anno...deve fare il Mondiale al Top cacchio


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Si ma teniamo anche conto che queste rimonte capitano una volta su venti...

Detto ciò, confermo quanto detto prima, non ho mai visto nella fiorentina quella sensazione di arrendevolezza, ci fosse stato Allegri sulla panca viola, questa partita l'avrebbe vinta la Juventus tranquillamente 2 a 0.
Montella non è un fenomeno ma da qui a dire che è scarso ce ne passa..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vediamo quando qualcuno salterà ancora fuori con l'inamovibilità di Buffon dalla nazionale
> 
> Ho eiaculato a fiumi. Per una volta ringrazio i fiorentini per aver asfaltato questo branco di esaltati, Conte in primis.



in Nazionale lasciamo stare l'ultima partita ha fatto sempre partitoni...ci sono i video nella sezione Calcio Tube a confermare


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pepito 
Allegri non può nemmeno stare nella stessa frase di Montella,non scherziamo.
Ah,Buffon è stra-finito.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Ottobre 2013)

Con i Se e i Ma non si va da nessuna parte però in questo caso è doveroso sottolineare che se avessimo battuto Verona, Torino e Bologna (imprese titaniche) avremmo un punto in meno della Juve (e con lo scontro diretto a sfavore)


----------



## pennyhill (20 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Gabriel
> De Sciglio G.Rodriguez Mexès Pasqual
> Montolivo De Jong B.Valero
> Cuadrato Balotelli G.Rossi​



Sai che tieni ragione. Mi tengo sempre El, ma non avevo pensato ad un Cuadrado nella posizione attuale, ma hai ragione, più avanzato in un 4-3-3 è meglio.  Per il resto, per quanto concerne i centrali difensivi, cambierebbe poco imho.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sì, è in prestito allo Spezia al momento.
> 
> Io davvero non riesco ad immaginare quanti gol prenderemo quest'anno, davvero.
> Letteralmente bollito.



e noi che dovremmo dire? non abbiamo un buon portiere (non un fenomeno, solo buono) dall'episodio del fumogeno...


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Han provato a ladrare pure questa ma non ci son riusciti. E conde che piange o quasi alla fine è da impulso attivo nella zona del sotto ventre. GODO. Dov'è tom ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Ottobre 2013)

Bellissimo ritorno della Fiorentina, è stato davvero entusiasmante. Davvero complimenti alla Viola, a dimostrazione che qualità e competenze alla lunga pagano

P.s.: la Fiorentina già lo scorso anno era stata l'unica squadra ad essere riuscita a mettere sotto la Juventus


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

La Juventus ha dominato per 60 minuti, il rigore e l'errore di Buffon hanno cambiato tutto.

Alla Fiorentina è andato tutto bene, alla Juve tutto male. I bianconeri sono ancora i favoriti per lo scudetto, i viola non stanno facendo passi avanti rispetto all'anno scorso... probabilmente questo fa parte del loro processo di crescita.

Molto contento per Rossi.


----------



## forzajuve (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha dominato per 60 minuti, il rigore e l'errore di Buffon hanno cambiato tutto.
> 
> Alla Fiorentina è andato tutto bene, alla Juve tutto male. I bianconeri sono ancora i favoriti per lo scudetto, i viola non stanno facendo passi avanti rispetto all'anno scorso... probabilmente questo fa parte del loro processo di crescita.
> 
> Molto contento per Rossi.


 non si possono prendere 4 goal e dire che siamo da scudetto su...c e stato un crollo mentale dopo l errore di Buffon..questo e inacettabile da una squadra che vuole vincere lo scudetto..


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>



sbrotfl, quando ho visto sta faccia, volevo sputare sulla tv.  godo

cmq epica la reazione della fiorentina dopo aver visto che tevez e pogba hanno esultato perculando l'esultanza di Batistuta....quanto godo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

non ci credo  l'unica che non dovevano perdere hanno perso... mercoledì che dovrebbero prenderne 4, vincono... 

fancul* la viola (ovviamente ho rossi contro al fantacalcio)


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> non si possono prendere 4 goal e dire che siamo da scudetto su...c e stato un crollo mentale dopo l errore di Buffon..questo e inacettabile da una squadra che vuole vincere lo scudetto..


Se non è da scudetto la Juventus quale squadra è da scudetto? Nel calcio si vince e si perde, il campionato vinto da imbattuti è stato un'eccezione irripetibile. Tutte le grandi d'Europa impegnate in più competizioni faticano: il Barcellona ha pareggiato a Osasuna e il Real sta giocando male, in Inghilterra Chelsea e le due di Manchester perdono punti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>


Credo sia arrivato il momento di un nuovo avatar.


----------



## Liuk (20 Ottobre 2013)

No, dai, ci deve essere un errore.
Non è possibile che una squadra che schiera il sommo Chiellini prenda 4 gol in una partita.
Secondo me, andando a vedere bene, la Juve anche oggi è stata danneggiata come sempre.


----------



## forzajuve (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se non è da scudetto la Juventus quale squadra è da scudetto? Nel calcio si vince e si perde, il campionato vinto da imbattuti è stato un'eccezione irripetibile. Tutte le grandi d'Europa impegnate in più competizioni faticano: il Barcellona ha pareggiato a Osasuna e il Real sta giocando male, in Inghilterra Chelsea e le due di Manchester perdono punti...


ci sono 2 elementi che fanno capire perche la juve non e da scudetto quest anno..1-non abbiamo un portiiere.. mi sembra l ultimo Dida...2-siamo appagati mentalmente e dobbiamo sempre rimontare pwr vincere una partita...dal 2-0 al 4-2 e incredibile...sono da prendere a pedate in ****..Conte vompreso che non ga mai cambi..e Buffon deve appendere le scarpe..


----------



## Morghot (20 Ottobre 2013)

Orco diaz finalmente la viola si rende utile


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> No, dai, ci deve essere un errore.
> Non è possibile che una squadra che schiera il sommo Chiellini prenda 4 gol in una partita.
> Secondo me, andando a vedere bene, la Juve anche oggi è stata danneggiata come sempre.



Non mi nominare il nome di Giorgio invano. È palese che Rossi abbia assunto sostanze stupefacenti e stimolanti. Non è possibile che il miglior difensore italiano degli ultimi cinque anni si faccia uccellare in questo modo


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non mi nominare il nome di Giorgio invano. È palese che Rossi abbia assunto sostanze stupefacenti e stimolanti. Non è possibile che il miglior difensore italiano degli *ultimi cinque anni* si faccia uccellare in questo modo




Se vabbè mò Chiello è il miglior difensore degli ultimi 5 anni...







Sarebbe meglio dire degli ultimi 50 anni semmai....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha dominato per 60 minuti, il rigore e l'errore di Buffon hanno cambiato tutto.
> 
> Alla Fiorentina è andato tutto bene, alla Juve tutto male. I bianconeri sono ancora i favoriti per lo scudetto, i viola non stanno facendo passi avanti rispetto all'anno scorso... probabilmente questo fa parte del loro processo di crescita.
> 
> Molto contento per Rossi.


quoto la penso esattalemente come te


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>




Erano anni che aspettavo una foto simile....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sia arrivato il momento di un nuovo avatar.


ma loool


----------



## robs91 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Sul 2-0 ho spento perchè pensavo fosse finita......poi verso le cinque accendo la tele e vedo 4-2 per la Fiore,che goduria


----------



## Liuk (20 Ottobre 2013)

Chissà quale sarà la valutazione di Giuseppe Rossi su Transfermarket dopo questa partita....


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se vabbè mò Chiello è il miglior difensore degli ultimi 5 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da quando è nato il calcio non si è mai visto nessuno al suo livello


----------



## ROQ (20 Ottobre 2013)

ossantoddio ho riletto le pagine iniziali... chi ha voglia e tempo faccia una raccolta di quote


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

io farei un bel twit a Giuseppe Rossi "una partita un po' strana" come disse lui di Milan-Catania l'anno scorso... sto bast*rdo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Ottobre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> ossantoddio ho riletto le pagine iniziali... chi ha voglia e tempo faccia una raccolta di quote


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2013)

1) La faccia di Conte a fine partita tragicomica.
2) Che suicidio.
3) L'anno scorso 20 gol subiti in una stagione, quest'anno 10 dopo 8 giornate.
4) 3 giorni fa mio padre mi chiede chi vince, io vedo la formazione, scoppio a ridere e rispondo "La juve farà una figura di emme, non c'è Vidal."


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Sono molto sereno dopo questa sconfitta. L'anno scorso ci ha purgato l'Inter (!) di Strama (!!) proprio in questo periodo... E poi sappiamo come è finita.


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Han provato a ladrare pure questa ma non ci son riusciti. E conde che piange o quasi alla fine è da impulso attivo nella zona del sotto ventre. GODO. Dov'è tom ?



Dimmi.
Provato a ladrare è certamente un'uscita delle tue simili a quando fai battute sulle disgrazie.


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dimmi.
> Provato a ladrare è certamente un'uscita delle tue simili a quando fai battute sulle disgrazie.



Ciao Tom  Chiellini quanto vale su transfer markt dopo oggi ? E come vedi le esultanze a mitraglia di pogba e vidal, dopo le quattro purghe ?


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ciao Tom  Chiellini quanto vale su transfer markt dopo oggi ? E come vedi le esultanze a mitraglia di pogba e vidal, dopo le quattro purghe ?



Non ho alcun dubbio che tu non abbia avuto la capacità mentale di comprendere il mio discorso nell'altra discussione e sulla funzione di transfermarkt nel discorso, quindi non c'è bisogno che me lo ricordi.

Comunque quando il milan vinse lo scudetto anni fa e perdeva qualche partita era una cosa che non mi tangeva minimamente, sembra che avete vinto la champions. 
D'altronde mi ricordo i festeggiamenti sfrenati in juve-inter 1-3, champagne in mezzo alla strada...le piccole gioie di chi non vince!


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ciao Tom  Chiellini quanto vale su transfer markt dopo oggi ? E come vedi le esultanze a mitraglia di pogba e vidal, dopo le quattro purghe ?



Chi il mitra lo schiera in campo tutte le domeniche titolare, sta a -8 e ha come massima ambizione il terzo posto che fa, provoca?


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Chi il mitra lo schiera in campo tutte le domeniche titolare, sta a -8 e ha come massima ambizione il terzo posto che fa, provoca?



Ma noi mica c'entriamo con lo scudetto, noi godiamo per birsa, pensa te, e anche per le sconfitte della banda conde, che è un po come quando si cattura un mafioso, è il trionfo della giustizia. Voi ambite allo scudo coi soldi ignobili degli agnelli, con un allenatore criminale e condannato e una squadra che da sempre è famosa per stile mafioso e furti. Eeeeh ma come vorrei essere li con voi a lottare per lo scudo, una gara onestissima come avete gia dimostrato col chievo e col torino


----------



## Liuk (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lasciate in pace il mio amico Zio Tom, che anche oggi per l'ennesima volta gli arbitri hanno danneggiato la Juve.
Solo che voi con le vostre chiacchiere da bar non lo ammettete.


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Lasciate in pace il mio amico Zio Tom, che anche oggi per l'ennesima volta gli arbitri hanno danneggiato la Juve.
> Solo che voi con le vostre chiacchiere da bar non lo ammettete.



E chiellini ha aumentato del 60% il valore su transfer markt  che i detrattori del Correttissimo stiano zitti


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma noi mica c'entriamo con lo scudetto, noi godiamo per birsa, pensa te, e anche per le sconfitte della banda conde, che è un po come quando si cattura un mafioso, è il trionfo della giustizia. Voi ambite allo scudo coi soldi ignobili degli agnelli, con un allenatore criminale e condannato e una squadra che da sempre è famosa per stile mafioso e furti. Eeeeh ma come vorrei essere li con voi a lottare per lo scudo, una gara onestissima come avete gia dimostrato col chievo e col torino



La volpe e l'uva! Se per grazia di Dio vinceste lo scudetto immagino come parleresti di campionato falsato  che poi... Magari Agnelli cacciasse questi "soldi ignobili"


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La volpe e l'uva! Se per grazia di Dio vinceste lo scudetto immagino come parleresti di campionato falsato  che poi... Magari Agnelli cacciasse questi "soldi ignobili"




Per me lo scudo è un trofeo di carta dal gol di muntari. Cosi come di carta è il nostro 3°posto, ma la differenza è che io lo ammetto mentre voi siete ancora a ridere per la battuta su jakartone. PE-PE-PE-PEPITO ROSSI


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io una persona che ride sulle disgrazie non la considero una persona e quindi figurati quanto posso considerare i suoi messaggi.


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Lasciate in pace il mio amico Zio Tom, che anche oggi per l'ennesima volta gli arbitri hanno danneggiato la Juve.
> Solo che voi con le vostre chiacchiere da bar non lo ammettete.



A dire il vero il rigore per loro non ci stava, quello di Tevez è stata un'ingenuità del difensore. Però di certo non mi sto lamentando, quando subisci 3 gol in 5 minuti meriti la sconfitti e stai zitto, alla juve facciamo così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> non si possono prendere 4 goal e dire che siamo da scudetto su...c e stato un crollo mentale dopo l errore di Buffon..questo e inacettabile da una squadra che vuole vincere lo scudetto..



noi ne abbiamo presi 3 in 10 minuti con una squadra troppo perfetta...


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io una persona che ride sulle disgrazie non la considero una persona e quindi figurati quanto posso considerare i suoi messaggi.



Ma quale disgrazia ? Ah si, in effetti rovinare in quel modo una cosi bella macchina...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A dire il vero il rigore per loro non ci stava, quello di Tevez è stata un'ingenuità del difensore. Però di certo non mi sto lamentando, quando subisci 3 gol in 5 minuti meriti la sconfitti e stai zitto, *alla juve facciamo così*.



non tutti...cmq anche quì facciamo così e lo sai visto che è un bel po' che sei quì


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma quale disgrazia ? Ah si, in effetti rovinare in quel modo una cosi bella macchina...



Sei proprio una persona piccola Snape, e penso che questa cosa sia chiara pure agli altri milanisti qui presenti.
Si tollera lo sfottò e io sono il primo a stare al gioco, però quando leggi certe cose ti viene lo schifo.


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non tutti...cmq anche quì facciamo così e lo sai visto che è un bel po' che sei quì



No ma infatti, rispondevo solo a delle provocazioni infondate.


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sei proprio una persona piccola Snape, e penso che questa cosa sia chiara pure agli altri milanisti qui presenti.
> Si tollera lo sfottò e io sono il primo a stare al gioco, però quando leggi certe cose ti viene lo schifo.



Piccola ? Dipende, se mi guardi dall'alto si, sono una persona piccola, ma se ti lasci cadere poi divento sempre più grande, insomma...


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ma il rigore per la Juve secondo voi non c'era? A me sembra netto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

tranquilli [MENTION=1078]Snape[/MENTION] e [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION]


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Per me lo scudo è un trofeo di carta dal gol di muntari. Cosi come di carta è il nostro 3°posto, ma la differenza è che io lo ammetto mentre voi siete ancora a ridere per la battuta su jakartone. PE-PE-PE-PEPITO ROSSI



Quando purgano voi non mi metto certo a fare lo splendido... LU-LU-LU-LUCA TONI! Giovinco! Laxalt


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Quando purgano voi non mi metto certo a fare lo splendido... LU-LU-LU-LUCA TONI! Giovinco! Laxalt



Ma quando si gode facile si gode di meno. Quando invece, per motivi di "errori in buona fede", si gode meno, quelle volte sono spaziali.


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma quando si gode facile si gode di meno. Quando invece, per motivi di "errori in buona fede", si gode meno, quelle volte sono spaziali.





Per oggi te la do vinta


----------



## Brain84 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Nonostante la Fiorentina abbia vinto, godo per la sconfitta dei Gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> quello di Tevez è stata un'ingenuità del difensore



il rigore per la juve è un rigore di quelli che solitamente danno solo alla juve quando deve sbloccare certe partite e così è stato... molto molto generoso... quello della fiorentina pure è un mezzo regalo... si voleva compensare il torto senza intaccare il risultato (stavano ancora vincendo e se fosse finita 1-2 nessuno avrebbe potuto dire niente sui rigori) e invece poi buffon ha deciso che doveva andare diversamente... mi spiace perché non volevo che la Fiorentina vincesse... li odio più di questi qua che tanto vinceranno comunque lo scudo


----------



## Tom! (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il rigore per la juve è un rigore di quelli che solitamente danno solo alla juve quando deve sbloccare certe partite e così è stato... molto molto generoso... quello della fiorentina pure è un mezzo regalo... si voleva compensare il torto senza intaccare il risultato (stavano ancora vincendo e se fosse finita 1-2 nessuno avrebbe potuto dire niente sui rigori) e invece poi buffon ha deciso che doveva andare diversamente... mi spiace perché non volevo che la Fiorentina vincesse... li odio più di questi qua che tanto vinceranno comunque lo scudo



Veramente non mi sembra che ci regalino i rigori. Infatti quello non è un rigore regalato, il difensore sbaglia l'intervento palesemente e Tevez cerca il rigore, ci sta e se non fosse stato dato si parlarebbe di un rigore che manca. Il rigore per la fiorentina no, si butta senza contatto e quando è già in caduta c'è il contatto con asamoah, quel rigore non c'è.
Ripeto, l'ultima cosa che facciamo è recriminare, però è onore di cronaca.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Ottobre 2013)

che GODURIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ripeto, l'ultima cosa che facciamo è recriminare, però è onore di cronaca.



Però stai recriminando


----------



## Serginho (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto vale oggi Chiellini su transfermarkt? valgono le valutazioni in banane?


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Veramente non mi sembra che ci regalino i rigori. Infatti quello non è un rigore regalato, il difensore sbaglia l'intervento palesemente e Tevez cerca il rigore, ci sta e se non fosse stato dato si parlarebbe di un rigore che manca. Il rigore per la fiorentina no, si butta senza contatto e quando è già in caduta c'è il contatto con asamoah, quel rigore non c'è.
> Ripeto, l'ultima cosa che facciamo è recriminare, però è onore di cronaca.



Sicuramente il rigore dato ai viola era inesistente ma se voi non uscivate dal campo i 3 punti potevate benissimo portarli a casa comunque. I problemi gobbi mi sembrano ben altri dai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quanto vale oggi Chiellini su transfermarkt? valgono le valutazioni in banane?



Pare che Chiellini verrà anche quotato in borsa visto che le sue valutazioni hanno raggiunto cifre astronomiche.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Veramente non mi sembra che ci regalino i rigori. Infatti quello non è un rigore regalato, il difensore sbaglia l'intervento palesemente e Tevez cerca il rigore, ci sta e se non fosse stato dato si parlarebbe di un rigore che manca. Il rigore per la fiorentina no, si butta senza contatto e quando è già in caduta c'è il contatto con asamoah, quel rigore non c'è.
> Ripeto, l'ultima cosa che facciamo è recriminare, però è onore di cronaca.



avete fatto una testa cosi con il fatto che il gol non dato a muntari era solo un episodio e che un episodio non compromette il corso di una partita e adesso ve ne uscite col rigore ?


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom a furia di rosicchiare rimarrai senza denti, vacci piano...


----------



## Liuk (21 Ottobre 2013)

Boh sinceramente a me i 2 rigori sembrano molto simili. In entrambi i casi c'è un (leggero) tocco tra la gamba dl difensore e quella dell'attaccante e in entrambi i casi l'attaccante appena si sente toccare si lascia cadere. Nessuno dei 2 contatti era così forte da buttare a terra. 2 rigori cercati e trovati insomma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Boh sinceramente a me i 2 rigori sembrano molto simili. In entrambi i casi c'è un (leggero) tocco tra la gamba dl difensore e quella dell'attaccante e in entrambi i casi l'attaccante appena si sente toccare si lascia cadere. Nessuno dei 2 contatti era così forte da buttare a terra. 2 rigori cercati e trovati insomma.



Diciamo che _probabilmente è fallo_ (cit.)


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Erano anni che aspettavo una foto simile....



C'è anche questa


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

Odio i viola, ma sono felice per questa batosta gobba.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Boh sinceramente a me i 2 rigori sembrano molto simili. In entrambi i casi c'è un (leggero) tocco tra la gamba dl difensore e quella dell'attaccante e in entrambi i casi l'attaccante appena si sente toccare si lascia cadere. Nessuno dei 2 contatti era così forte da buttare a terra. 2 rigori cercati e trovati insomma.


Lo penso anche io.
L'errore semmai è stato non cacciare Aquilani.


----------



## Liuk (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> L'errore semmai è stato non cacciare Aquilani.



Beh si era il classico intervento da cartellino arancione. C'è anche da dire che se quello di sabato di Pinzi su Birsa è da giallo, allora vale tutto.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Beh si era il classico intervento da cartellino arancione. C'è anche da dire che se quello di sabato di Pinzi su Birsa è da giallo, allora vale tutto.


Sì, infatti.
Il fallaccio di Pinzi punito solo con un giallo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## Tom! (21 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> avete fatto una testa cosi con il fatto che il gol non dato a muntari era solo un episodio e che un episodio non compromette il corso di una partita e adesso ve ne uscite col rigore ?



Mamma mia voi e 'sto muntari, vi portate una foto nel portafoglio? 
Non sto recriminando niente ho commentato l'episodio ma ho già scritto 3 volte che l'ultima cosa che facciamo è quella di appellarci ad errori arbitrali, noi.
Stavamo sul 2-0 quindi potevamo gestire la partita, errore o non errore e se non siamo riusciti a farlo è colpa nostra e non dell'errore. Ripeto, è così che ragioniamo noi tifosi juventini, non ci diamo alibi.

Comunque secondo me state un pochino esagerando, sembra che abbiate vinto la champions, capisco che dopo lo scudetto vinto dalla juve due anni fa non vedete l'ora di vedere i bianconeri subire....però credo sia ancora troppo presto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Beh il gol di Muntari era difficile da vedere, il rigore ancora di più


----------



## Tom! (21 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Beh il gol di Muntari era difficile da vedere, il rigore ancora di più



Embè?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Embè?



Eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mamma mia voi e 'sto muntari, vi portate una foto nel portafoglio?
> Non sto recriminando niente ho commentato l'episodio ma ho già scritto 3 volte che l'ultima cosa che facciamo è quella di appellarci ad errori arbitrali, noi.
> Stavamo sul 2-0 quindi potevamo gestire la partita, errore o non errore e se non siamo riusciti a farlo è colpa nostra e non dell'errore. Ripeto, è così che ragioniamo noi tifosi juventini, non ci diamo alibi.
> 
> Comunque secondo me state un pochino esagerando, sembra che abbiate vinto la champions, capisco che dopo lo scudetto vinto dalla juve due anni fa non vedete l'ora di vedere i bianconeri subire....però credo sia ancora troppo presto.



mi ricorda tanto mazzari che dice non voglio parlare dell'arbitro e poi si lamenta dell'arbitraggio  stessa cosa tua , dici "non voglio recriminare" pero il rigore l'hai tirato fuori cmq


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Beh il gol di Muntari era difficile da vedere, il rigore ancora di più





Tom! ha scritto:


> Embè?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Tutto ok


----------



## Tom! (21 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mi ricorda tanto mazzari che dice non voglio parlare dell'arbitro e poi si lamenta dell'arbitraggio  stessa cosa tua , dici "non voglio recriminare" pero il rigore l'hai tirato fuori cmq



Io non sono mazzarri, quindi non devo andare davanti alle telecamere. Sono un tifoso quindi mi sembra normale poter discutere, c'è differenza però tra il "discuture gli episodi" e il "recriminare sul risultato".

@pisco de gatto: non capivo l'utilità del tuo messaggio né il senso, però ho letto "muntari" e ho capito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io non sono mazzarri, quindi non devo andare davanti alle telecamere. Sono un tifoso quindi mi sembra normale poter discutere, c'è differenza però tra il "discuture gli episodi" e il "recriminare sul risultato".
> 
> @pisco de gatto: non capivo l'utilità del tuo messaggio né il senso, però ho letto "muntari" e ho capito.



No, tu di base non hai capito che non hai capito


----------



## Tom! (21 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> No, tu di base non hai capito che non hai capito



Prematurata o scherziamo?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Ottobre 2013)

Per quanto riguarda i rigori direi abbastanza generosi tutti e due, si vede di peggio in area senza concessione. Detto questo non è stato il rigore della Fiorentina a cambiare il corso della partita con il tracollo, ma il secondo gol. Da quel momento la Juve si è trasformata in una squadra da Lega Pro...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Prematurata o scherziamo?



Eh? Mani


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Boh sinceramente a me i 2 rigori sembrano molto simili. In entrambi i casi c'è un (leggero) tocco tra la gamba dl difensore e quella dell'attaccante e in entrambi i casi l'attaccante appena si sente toccare si lascia cadere. Nessuno dei 2 contatti era così forte da buttare a terra. 2 rigori cercati e trovati insomma.



beh quello della fiorentina almeno il giocatore va verso la porta e cade non appena c'è il contatto, quello dato alla juve intanto il giocatore è di spalle e poi cade in ritardo rispetto al contatto, come dinamica il rigore dato alla fioretina è più netto secondo me, anche se sono due contatti lievi tutti e due


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> beh quello della fiorentina almeno il giocatore va verso la porta e cade non appena c'è il contatto, quello dato alla juve intanto il giocatore è di spalle e poi cade in ritardo rispetto al contatto, come dinamica il rigore dato alla fioretina è più netto secondo me, anche se sono due contatti lievi tutti e due



sono due rigori da non dare, entrambi... se proprio vogliamo fare una differenza io trovo che darne uno così sullo 0-0 significa indirizzare una partita da una parte (tutto normale perché con la Juve lo fanno continuamente da qualche giornata... anzi, da qualche anno ), darne un altro sullo 0-2 significa sbagliare di nuovo per provare a compensare e senza danneggiare troppo la juve (che poi ci ha pensato da sola a perdere) 

la cosa più grave è che Tevez con i suoi tuffi doveva già aver saltato qualche partita e invece arriverà immacolato a maggio


----------



## Tom! (22 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono due rigori da non dare, entrambi... se proprio vogliamo fare una differenza io trovo che darne uno così sullo 0-0 significa indirizzare una partita da una parte (tutto normale perché con la Juve lo fanno continuamente da qualche giornata... anzi, da qualche anno ), darne un altro sullo 0-2 significa sbagliare di nuovo per provare a compensare e senza danneggiare troppo la juve (che poi ci ha pensato da sola a perdere)
> 
> la cosa più grave è che Tevez con i suoi tuffi doveva già aver saltato qualche partita e invece arriverà immacolato a maggio



Ah la vecchia legge muntariana: l'errore fatto prima è più grave di quelli successivi. My god.

In ogni caso Tevez si lascia cadere poco dopo aver subito il calcio ma il difensore fa l'ingenuità di prenderlo con la palla lontana.
Asamoah fa un intervento quando il difensore si stava già lasciando cadere sentendo la presenza dei difensori bianconeri.
In ogni caso..sticazz.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2013)

la reazione di Hitler


----------

